# Toronto Cigar meet



## biblis

Hey Guys

i know theres quite a few people here from toronot, ontario. just wondering if any of you have meets or gatherings... Would like to join or even start one!


----------



## Kruha

biblis said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> i know theres quite a few people here from toronot, ontario. just wondering if any of you have meets or gatherings... Would like to join or even start one!


would be interested in finding a place to smoke during our winter months!


----------



## biblis

i know a place! we should get some more people in... would love to meet fellow puffer fishes!



Kruha said:


> would be interested in finding a place to smoke during our winter months!


----------



## Kruha

biblis said:


> i know a place! we should get some more people in... would love to meet fellow puffer fishes!


lol funny your name is Eric too. and you have good cigar tastes (siglo vi, edmundo)


----------



## biblis

lol

we sure do!

So does anyone here ever get together in toronto for a good smoke-out?


Kruha said:


> lol funny your name is Eric too. and you have good cigar tastes (siglo vi, edmundo)


----------



## Jordan303

Hey guys. you should consider joining our canadian social group. tons of great people and we organize meets, skype herfs, and lots of great dicussions with great people.

The link is in my signature. Hope tp see you guys there.


----------



## maverickdrinker

where do you meet up in toronto?


----------



## Titans

I'd be down!


----------



## canadianbeaver

I would love to join you.


----------



## skeptic

Same here I live in the GTA and always looking for a place to smoke.


----------



## canadianbeaver

Last night my husband's company had an event at an amazing bar downtown that had a heated patio out back, perfect for smoking cigars and getting together.

College Street Bar 574 College Street Toronto 416-533 -2417
http://www.collegestreetbar.com/

Jazz was incredible.


----------



## canadianbeaver

Heading over to CHEZ TABAC on 1849 Avenue Rd this afternoon. If you want to meet me, that is where I will be. (1:30-3ish)

CB


----------



## s_catz

Jordan303 said:


> Hey guys. you should consider joining our canadian social group. tons of great people and we organize meets, skype herfs, and lots of great dicussions with great people.
> 
> The link is in my signature. Hope tp see you guys there.


How do I join this group?


----------



## HGFlex

Send a PM to Karmaz00, he's the "un-elected dictator for life" of Team Canada. He'll let you in and show you the secret handshake


----------



## bearb

Hey, I know a lot of secret handshakes...perhaps one might get me in also? Not on very often, but love to join in if I can at some point. Thanks


----------



## Frodo

Hey Barry - what happened to your RG? That has to be some kind of story...


----------



## Frodo

Double post


----------



## bearb

Frodo said:


> Hey Barry - what happened to your RG? That has to be some kind of story...


 //////no idea??? -4 hmmm.....guess I don't post much obviously, just read and learn, rather than post....or perhaps someone does not like what I say and therefore took away any form of reward for my contributions


----------



## str8dog

Hey All:

Good to meet another band of brothers/sisters in T.O.

(Lisa (CanadianBeaver) was out wandering and I followed her home).

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## canadianbeaver

str8dog said:


> Hey All:
> 
> Good to meet another band of brothers/sisters in T.O.
> 
> (Lisa (CanadianBeaver) was out wandering and I followed her home).
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark


Well it helps when you leave a path of crumbs!!!
Welcome str8dog!!
And let me tell you all I am counting the days until the patio at Chez Tabac opens, but you have to buy a cigar there to hang out.

If you are in the Collingwood area, however, my log home, with its back deck overlooking the mighty Little Beaver River, is open all spring/summer/fall!!!

CB


----------



## str8dog

canadianbeaver said:


> Welcome str8dog!!
> And let me tell you all I am counting the days until the patio at Chez Tabac opens, but you have to buy a cigar there to hang out.
> CB


Tx for the welcome!

Does the Chez Tabac patio open on a set date or weather determined?


----------



## canadianbeaver

str8dog said:


> Tx for the welcome!
> 
> Does the Chez Tabac patio open on a set date or weather determined?


There is a table and benches at Chez Tabac now, but it's kind of chilly. And I have been only going there once a week since you have to buy cigars. Marty says the first one has to be bought but after that you can smoke your own. No trading on the premises though.

We had an amazing time on the roof of the Drake hotel (fire pit) and on the side patio of the Drake. The back patio of the College bar was heated!

But I would meet at Chez Tabac anytime. They are closed on Saturdays... open Sundays.

CB


----------



## str8dog

Right on! Must make a point of it!

LOL, I was just thinking that I was spending waaay too much time online on that other site, now I've found another. I'm may never get another productive thing done ever!!!!


----------



## canadianbeaver

str8dog said:


> Right on! Must make a point of it!
> 
> LOL, I was just thinking that I was spending waaay too much time online on that other site, now I've found another. I'm may never get another productive thing done ever!!!!


I know I know!!!

CB


----------



## Kruha

who else is jonesin' for a smoke??


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

I'm from Toronto as well. Also still new to cigars so it'd be great to meet people with more knowledge.


----------



## Bunner

I would possibly be interested depeninding on how far in TO it was.


----------



## Edwhatever

Hello everyone, 
this is my first post here at Puff. I'm also from TO and would love to meet new people and to learn more about cigars. I just got a few cigars at a local B&M today, quite excited to start puffing!


----------



## sicasso13

ok so it appears that we have a few people to make a few nights of good cigars and good times !!! so lets pm each other !! Im at bay and bloor and I would love to get a cigar night going !!


----------



## bearb

sicasso13 said:


> ok so it appears that we have a few people to make a few nights of good cigars and good times !!! so lets pm each other !! Im at bay and bloor and I would love to get a cigar night going !!


////Let me know when something is put into action...I will be unavailable for til September as I will be out of the country/continent.


----------



## canadianbeaver

biblis said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> i know theres quite a few people here from toronot, ontario. just wondering if any of you have meets or gatherings... Would like to join or even start one!


OK I have a great back porch, I have great coffee and I am here during the week. I would love to host a herf. BYOC and we can trade and puff.

During the day, fine by me! Will have a couple of friends here to start.

CB
Avenue Rd and Lawrence
[email protected]


----------



## bearb

Wow! Great offer Lisa, I hope that time will allow me to partake at some time. Took a few minutes to peruse your coffee blog and was/am impressed..great job! It seems your ideas about coffee are the same as mine, that being...get good stuff, enjoy it, share it, talk about it, etc. No sense using it to jack start your day if it isn't enjoyable.


----------



## romburgundy

anyone in the east end Durham region interested in getting together for a smoke?


----------



## canadianbeaver

biblis said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> i know theres quite a few people here from toronot, ontario. just wondering if any of you have meets or gatherings... Would like to join or even start one!


I have been getting together with Friendsofhabanos.com Toronto members a couple of times and it has been great.

Only issue with meeting at a cigar store is you have to buy their cigars, and it is getting harder and harder to find a patio that tolerates cigars.

Here are three that have worked for us, and maybe they could would work for Puff Toronto:

Reposado, College and Ossington.
The Drake, starting downstairs at the side, then moving upstairs after dinner.
College Street Bar. Toronto Pub, Bar. Little Italy

I work one day a week teaching at OCADU, Wednesdays, so I am downtown then.

Or I would come downtown Mon-Thurs.

As an aside, I live at Avenue and Lawrence and my back porch is always open!

CB


----------



## elvisincanada

Thanks canadianbeaver Are there any places you know of that have a heated patio in the winters.


----------



## canadianbeaver

elvisincanada said:


> Thanks canadianbeaver Are there any places you know of that have a heated patio in the winters.


The College Bar has heaters outside. The Drake upstairs has a firepit and some heat but we wore lots of layers and still froze our butts off!!!

A difficult one.

CB


----------



## zabhatton

we need someone like kramer lol


----------



## elvisincanada

zabhatton said:


> we need someone like kramer lol


Well said or we can move down to Florida (in my case I prefer California)


----------



## zabhatton

where do you guys get your cigars usually


----------



## elvisincanada

zabhatton said:


> where do you guys get your cigars usually


Cheers Smoke & Gift Shop in Toronto and Chez Tabac if I wanna smoke one at the spot there are many US online stores that ship to Canada. 
There is a thread called Companies that deliver to Canada II here at puff a good read if you want to go that way (unfortunately I can't paste a link as my post count is not up to 30 yet)


----------



## zabhatton

yah i started ordering them online aswell, i go to cheers but the prices for ccs compared to online retailers makes them not worth it. although id love to get some ramon allones small club coronas


----------



## elvisincanada

zabhatton said:


> yah i started ordering them online aswell, i go to cheers but the prices for ccs compared to online retailers makes them not worth it. although id love to get some ramon allones small club coronas


Hmm OK I thought we are not supposed to discuss places that ship CCs here. Is there any other shop you recommend in TO?


----------



## zabhatton

i get em from cheers, cigar chief?


----------



## JCMaduro

Hello, northern puffers! I'll be in Toronto from the 16th to the 20th on a business trip(trade show) and may have a free evening or two. Any suggestions for a good place to go for a nice smoke? I will be staying at the sutton.


----------



## elvisincanada

JCMaduro said:


> Hello, northern puffers! I'll be in Toronto from the 16th to the 20th on a business trip(trade show) and may have a free evening or two. Any suggestions for a good place to go for a nice smoke? I will be staying at the sutton.


Well I am assuming you are bringing your own cigars. Bier Market , Harbour Sports Grille, Murphy's Law Irish Pub,The Corner Place and Allen's. None of these places have good food but have cigar friendly patios which are getting harder and harder to find. 
If you want to buy and smoke at a place Smokin cigar,La Casa Del Habano and Chez Tabac have smoking areas alas you can only have coffee there.


----------



## JCMaduro

Thanks! Looks like La Casa Del Habano is in walking distance to the hotel so will probably stop there. If I have a car, I may venture to some of the other places.


----------



## elvisincanada

JCMaduro said:


> Thanks! Looks like La Casa Del Habano is in walking distance to the hotel so will probably stop there. If I have a car, I may venture to some of the other places.


Sorry I forgot to add you can also go to the One Restaurant Patio which is heated and allows Cigars. Its like 2 min from La Casa Del Habano or Thomas Hind.


----------



## JCMaduro

Thanks. Looking at prices at Thomas Hinds. Wow! AF 858 maduros are twice the price as I pay in a B&M here. May have to do a Monte #5 for a special treat and that's about it and bring my own for the rest of the week.


----------



## elvisincanada

JCMaduro said:


> Thanks. Looking at prices at Thomas Hinds. Wow! AF 858 maduros are twice the price as I pay in a B&M here. May have to do a Monte #5 for a special treat and that's about it and bring my own for the rest of the week.


yeah their prices are up there. But in case you wanna make a purchase I highly recommend Cheers Smoke Shop as they have the best prices for a B&M I have seen in Canada for CC


----------



## lebz

elvisincanada said:


> yeah their prices are up there. But in case you wanna make a purchase I highly recommend Cheers Smoke Shop as they have the best prices for a B&M I have seen in Canada for CC


Cheers! Bring cash... Friendly if you know what you want. Bought some cc's there during the summer. I think they only sell singles


----------



## zabhatton

how comfortable are heated patios, do they allow for an enjoyable time or do you have to huddle very close to the heaters and keep switching hands. Also this is my first winter with cigars, what do I do to smoke often?


----------



## lebz

zabhatton said:


> how comfortable are heated patios, do they allow for an enjoyable time or do you have to huddle very close to the heaters and keep switching hands. Also this is my first winter with cigars, what do I do to smoke often?


Depends.. They do a great job but useless if there is a strong wind


----------



## Markstealth

If this is still going to continue, let me know :vs_cool:


----------

